# YouTube> geringe Übertragungsrate



## ArtificialPro (7. Februar 2009)

Moin, ich wüßte jetzt eigentlich keine bessere Überschrift.

Das Problem, welches ich seit längerem habe ist, dass Youtube das Video nur langsam läd. Also er braucht 10 Sekunden zum buffern, spielt dann ein paar Sekunden ab und läd weiter. 

Ich habe eine 2k `er Leitung, Flatrate. Ich weiß, dass das reicht, denn früher funktionierte es ja auch prima.

Morgens geht es manchmal ohne Probleme, aber so gegen Abend, wenn ein großer Teil der restlichen Welt bei YouTube online ist, wirds wieder hakelich ^^

Liegt es an den Serverkapazitäten von Youtube? Oder bringt es meine 2k Leitung nicht mehr? An den Browsern liegt es nicht, da ein YouTube MP3 konverter ebenfalls Probleme dabei hat...

Hoffe Ihr wisst was dazu 

MfG AP


----------



## airliner (26. Februar 2009)

Wohnst du in einem Mehrparteienhaus?
Wie sind da die Anschlüsse verlegt? Hat jede Partei einen eigenen Anschluss oder wird das Signal intern verteilt?


----------

